# MPG question



## DreadPirateRobert (Aug 25, 2005)

So I don't own a Dasher now, but I've always wanted one. I know the diesels are super efficient, but what about the gas engines? The EPA estimates 23 mpg combined. What have your real-world experiences been with highway and city mpg in a CIS Dasher? 

And yes, I did try searching.


----------

